# Pink Aurora Chassis



## glider72 (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe I have a pink or flesh colored Aurora tjet chassis. I got this car from a neighbor back in the seventies back on Long Island. I think it came on a white camaro with the number 2 or a split window metallic copper corvette. I'm not sure ....my memory isn't good! It is a very fast chassis. Has anyone seen one of these? I asked at a slot car show about 20 years ago and someone said Aurora may have played around with some different dyes. I forgot to bring it to the show to show people. I'm just curious about after all these years.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW ! That is Unique ?








Funny thing tho, the top plate retainer clip is from an AFX Magna traction, and the idler gear appears to be black plastic/delrin? In a way, that dates the chassis around 1973'ish ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Correction on my statement. After blowing up the pic a bit, I see the tooth faces on the idler gear are shiney brass, so that gear is not plastic, my bad. But the Top plate Clip is from a AFX MT, but that could have been easily swapped at any time in the chassis' life.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One possibility is it's a resin chassis. I recall someone telling me Dragjet managed to cast some chassis in resin and rivet the electrical stuff on them.


----------



## glider72 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, I've played around with it through the years and that top clip probably isn't original. I may have originally got it with tuff one rims on it too. I never heard of dragjet. Are they around from the seventies? It maybe hard to tell but it has the us patent numbers on the gear plate like original Aurora. It also has a green wire and red tipped armature. The armature maynot be original either. I may have swapped it out.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

how does feel/twist compared to a standard t-jet chassis?
it looks like it may be a different plastic??

not sure the org t-jet plastic would be opaque?? kind of looks that way from the pic


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> One possibility is it's a resin chassis. I recall someone telling me Dragjet managed to cast some chassis in resin and rivet the electrical stuff on them.


Dont quote me directly, but I have a memory that Chris did some (typically) high quality resin Magnatraction chassis in some cool colors. 

That is none of the above...:tongue:

I dont remember any T-jet castings...but many moons have passed. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If it is a resin cast, the mold would have picked up the patent numbers from the master. It's cool none the less! Maybe Aurora was shooting for a Mary Kay Jr. car? :tongue: :jest::lol:


----------



## glider72 (Feb 7, 2006)

*more pics*

Thanks for your thoughts. Here are some more pics. The patent is 3243917. The same as on my other t-jets. I guess that would make it aurora? It isn't opaque. I think the flash is washing out the color. I really would describe it as more of a flesh color. If you want to see more pics, just tell me what you want to see.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything is possible. If it was just the top plate or base that was an odd color, I would assume the part was one of the color transition pieces when they switched molds in the factory. Seeing both together makes it harder to explain. Besides HO and O scale drivers, Aurora did make models of planes, monsters, and cars so they were no stranger to flesh color plastic. 

A couple possibilities exist. It could have been a test subject after a mold change that slipped out of the factory. They could have stopped production of whatever they were molding in flesh color to test the molds after a revision. Or it may have been specially cast for a prototype that never really made it. It is a cool piece though!! (Don't mind my earlier ribbing!!)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a lot of stuff that thrown in the dumpsters during regular manufacturing was fished out. most people just hung onto that stuff. could have been something as simple as a batch of plastic didn't have the right color mix and it was caught quickly, thrown away and rescued.
any number of reasons.
I think that someone here, hilltop?, was making resin chassis for shelf queens. I have a clearish resin chassis from phillycheese something on ebay, Phillip. 
but if the chassis in question here is as old as said, it is unlikely a resin repro.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I recall someone telling me Dragjet managed to cast some chassis in resin [/QUOTE
> But I don't think that was 20 years ago.
> hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I totally missed that "70's part of the first post, so you're right about it not likely being resin. Someone dumpster diving on multiple occasions, or an Aurora employee taking transition pieces to make oddball chassis from are probably the most likely source.


----------



## glider72 (Feb 7, 2006)

How can I tell if it is a resin cast? Are original aurora resin casts?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My resin assumption was a mistake on my part. I got so wrapped up in the pictures I completely missed the "70's timeline. After looking at the bottom view blown up to humungus size on my computer screen, it being solid rivet and all, I am left to assume it's genuine. I've tossed a couple possibilities out there, but another possibility is...

A plant foreman, (the guy who decides production) has a daughter who wants pink T jets. So he goes out of his way to schedule chassis production following something pinkish, be it model parts or whatever. He snags the transition pieces from the line. Then he assembles these pink chassis on his time and may have even paired them up with pink bodies. Hey, anything's possible!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried cutting the chassis in half, or even in quarters
to see if it was really molded in that color and not painted?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

After looking at the latest pix, blown up super-size. I'm now thinking this chassis might have been molded from Pure Nylon, instead of the Nylatron which has the slippery molydenum mixed into the nylon..... maybe the answer is as simple as the mixture was off ?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Cut it??? LOL*

Yeah cut it up into pieces and share with us.. LOL

Looks cool, keep the sharp tools in the drawer...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> After looking at the latest pix, blown up super-size. I'm now thinking this chassis might have been molded from Pure Nylon, instead of the Nylatron which has the slippery molydenum mixed into the nylon..... maybe the answer is as simple as the mixture was off ?


Ahhhhh....good theory....a change over piece.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I never did any t-jets at all in resin.That is one very cool piece that some employee may have just said"man what if i shot this through the mold"?
Just my ramblings.
Give ya a buck for it??:thumbsup:
Chris


----------



## glider72 (Feb 7, 2006)

cut it. That's funny. It is definitely not painted. Love hearing about all the possible ways this could have come about!

One dollar for it...ummmm I'm thinking 2


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you might get $3.2 million for it on ebay!


----------



## tctjets (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice Chassis. I think you should give it back to your older brother.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a question. The original Aurora chassis all had the famous "Hong Kong" sticker on the side. I'm sure there's a gazillion sources for this info, but where were the chassis molded - Long Island or Hong Kong?

If Long Island, why the Hong Kong sticker?

If it's Hong Kong, it kinda eliminates someone in the US doing it on a whim.

Could it have been dyed?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

IIRC, all the Hong Kong chassis were open rivets. Also, if it was a dark grey chassis, it could not be dyed to such a light color.


----------



## glider72 (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think it was dyed. I got the chassis from a friend of my brother back sometime in the mid-late seventies. We were only kids and I doubt he was able to dye it. My brother has lost touch with this person, otherwise I would have the answer to what everyone, including myself is wondering "how did you get it?" and why did aurora make it?".....As a kid we didn't care much about those questions. We just thought it was cool, especially since it was faster than the other t-jets. My brothers wouldn't let me race it against their t-jets. I had to race it with their other cars. Now that I'm older I'm just really curious about it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bleached?


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

peroxide?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hmmmm....*



ajd350 said:


> IIRC,* all the Hong Kong chassis were open rivets. * Also, if it was a dark grey chassis, it could not be dyed to such a light color.


Soooo....you're saying this was an early- USA made chassis, since it sports solid Rivets ? Ummmm, what year did they start producing the lighted/Flamethrower chassis ? As this chassis sports the holes, both top plate and bottom chassis, that pinpoint it's era as post lighted chassis era. Which I thought was the Hong Kong era ?
Also, I have several Tuff Ones chassis that came with Solid Rivets, along with several A/FX(non MT) chassis with solid rivets as well.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

That color? Gotta be from the Disco era! :tongue:


----------

